# Skinny wheels w/ wide tires



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I just got a set of skinny/wide 31s and my rims are all 6" wide. Am I ok running an 11" wide tire on a 6" wide rim or should I just wait until I have the $$ for a whole set of new rims (MSA Elixir)?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

You can run it. Won't hurt anything, just gonna make the tire bulge over the rim a little. You'll never have to worry about busting a bead out on the trail lol

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i unseated a bead once when i got really stuck. dunno how but it happend. 
brute power!


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I'll go get them mounted today then. I was just worried they would be a bit unstable with that much of a difference. I'm anxious to try them out. Too bad there is no mud!


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Post some pics when you are finnished. Would like to see how it comes out.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah I unseated one a couple months ago...got against a tree in a rut and had to let her eat to get out...

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Will do. I have to replace another axle seal and do a little work on the RZR so it will probably be tomorrow before they get on the Brute.


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

That sucks Filthy, but it happens.


----------

